# Looking for Apistos



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi everybody !

I'm looking to trade for or purchase Apistos. I can probably come up with some CO2 Cylinders to trade if anyone is interested.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Welcome back Jack! Long time no hear from...hopefully you will be able to make the meeting this month. 

As far as the Apistos, I think Wayne may have a few and there is a talk at the CAFE meeting on the 10th of February. I think the guy giving the talk breeds Apistos. PM Six and I'm sure she can put you in contact with some Apisto breeders in the Columbus area


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks Matt, I do intend to make the next meeting. Its been awhile since I saw all you guys.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Hi Jack!

If you're willing to make the drive to Columbus on feb 23rd there's a talk on apistos at the CAFE meeting.

CAFE :: View topic - February Meeting- Jeremy Basch & Apistogramma









We're also having a mini auction and raffle. if you'd like to pre-order some apistos or make sure there will be some available, the speaker is Jeremy Basch and i can send you his email if you PM me.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*looking for apistos*

Hi Jack I've got some German blue rams coming this week. I can hook you up with a young pair. There is a guy by the name of Fishboy that belongs to CAFE that has some fantastic apistos for sale. I've also have a male A. gramma borelli that I could let you have. I am breeding some white cacas that are fantastic looking apistos. I'll let you know when they're ready.

Wayne


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks Wayne, you have a PM

Also thanks Matt and Six for your replies.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

fishboy is the speaker at the CAFE meeting. he's also a good friend of mine. LMK if you need his contact info. i think i PMd you with it?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

click on the banner for the meeting info.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

What is CAFE?

I see the acronym but don't know what it is or if I should know more about it.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

its the colmubus fish club. i recently joined bc my good freind, the guy giving the talk, jeremy basch, became the president. we're trying to revamp the club and make it a little more diverse, friendly and fun. 

that meeting on the 23rd will have a talk, bowl show for cyprinids (barbs, loaches, sharks, danios, etc) and a mini auction. 

lmk if i can answer any more questions.


----------

